# Thanksgiving Week Was Truly a Time for Giving Thanks at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 30, 2017

*This Past Thanksgiving Week Was Truly a Time for Giving Thanks - Capt. Chris Martin*

As humans, we are susceptible to taking things for granted. When we have something good, we donâ€™t always realize it. But for those of us fortunate enough to live here along the coastal bend region of Texas, we tend to know a good thing when we see it, especially when it deals with fine fishing and great duck hunting like Mother Nature provided for us this past Thanksgiving week. Speckled trout continue to be found in numbers atop shell thatâ€™s available in the open waters of San Antonio Bay. If you can find a mixture of shell, mud, and active baitfish, you are almost certain to find the trout. Strong redfish action continues to play out along muddy, shallow shorelines along the northern end of Espiritu Santo Bay and the southern edges of San Antonio Bay with cut bait and a host of artificial baits. Wading anglers are enjoying feverish top water action on trout and reds during the early and late light hours of the day along shallow shorelines above mud and grass. And for the most part, almost all the guys tossing duck decoys before sunrise each morning keep experiencing a high success rate of mixed bags - Pintail, Widgeon, Teal, Redheads, etc. Because we deal with animals and nature in our love for coastal fishing and duck hunting, we may often be forced to look for something positive each day we are out on the water, but itâ€™s important to always remember that thereâ€™s someone else who is happy with much less than what we have. Hereâ€™s to another week of good fishing and an exciting second-half of duck season!

*FEBRUARY Fishing Special*
*2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________________

*QUIET PLEASE - DUCKS RESTING*

*Weâ€™ll be Back at â€˜Em Beginning December 9th*






*RATES:* Duck Hunting and Blast & Cast
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES:* The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦
The second-half of the season opens on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.






________________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_____________________________________________________________________________

*Itâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*

Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






_____________________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunny. High near 75F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and some clouds. High 76F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 76F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 79F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms mainly in the morning. High around 75F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis:* 
A predominantly northeast flow will continue today into Friday over the Middle Texas Coastal Waters. An east and eventually southeast flow will redevelop over the weekend and into early next week, with wind speeds gradually strengthening by late in the weekend. Seas will begin to build early next week in response to the stronger winds. A strong cold front is expected to slam south across area waters by Tuesday or Wednesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 70.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 69.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------

